# Government Requires Skype to Install a Backdoor



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

Heard on the news yesterday, something about how the US government requires Skype and other service providers to install a back-door to allow an electronic eavesdropping if a warrant is issued. The larger story was about the Blackberry (which I don't have), but the Skype part (which I do have) was also mentioned.First, I'd like to confirm if this is true, and what other details are available.Second, I'd like to find out exactly what this backdoor is, and how it can be closed.Finally, I'd be interested in finding out what TSF's policy is regarding the possiblity of "hacking" your own software (Skype or whatever) so as to prevent the government from eavesdropping on your conversations. I understand TSF is pretty "white hat" about things like copyright protection, so how does TSF come down when the Law requires software manufacturer's to allow a backdoor that could not only be accessed by legal authorities, but also those that are NOT legal.Is it illegal to close these legally-required backdoors ? Is it a violation of TSF's rules to advise people on how to do this, even if it isn't illegal ? Does the law that forces software manufacturers to deny privacy to their Users also make it illegal to hack that software in order to provide that privacy ?On a personal note, I'm very disturbed by this. Much like the "Dark Heart" controversy, I normally wouldn't care about something like this, but if the government is going to FORCE a lack of privacy, then I am going to put extra effort into securing it, with the ultimate result being the exact opposite of what the government intends.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we don't help with any kind of cracking or hacking

You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
software pirating
hacking
password cracking
keystroke recording software
assistance with accessing copyrighted software programs
Leeching on private or public WiFi/Broadband connections


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

More details here: http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20...backdoor-to-all-internet-communications.shtml


> Feds Pushing For New Legally Required Wiretap Backdoor To All Internet Communications
> 
> The unfortunate, if not surprising, news story making the rounds today is that the feds in the US are looking to pass new laws to legally require a wiretap backdoor in every kind of internet communication offering. Yes, you read that right. If there's any way to communicate online, the US government is demanding the right to be able to wiretap it. Any company that doesn't comply will face fines. This despite the long history of the US government massively abusing its wiretapping privileges repeatedly throughout history.
> 
> ...


----------

